# 살아가면서 금전 문제에 단 한 번도 부딪히지 않는 것은 선택받은 일부 자들만의 특권이라는 사실을 잘 알고 있다.



## tutu2323

안녕하십니까?

*살아가면서 금전 문제에 단 한 번도 부딪히지 않는 것은 선택받은 일부 자들만의 특권이라는 사실을 잘 알고 있다.*

제가 직접 문어체로 작문한 문장인데, 문법에 맞지 않거나 (한국어 화자라면 쓰지 않을 법한) 어색한 부분이 있다고 생각하십니까?

아는 분이 이 문장이 좀 부자연스럽다고 하셔서 이곳에 질문을 드리게 되었습니다. 전 아무리 생각해봐도 어느 곳이 부자연스러운지 도무지 감이 잡히지 않습니다. 

감사합니다.


----------



## Rance

“일부 선택받은 자만의 특권”이라 표현하심이 좋아보입니다.


----------



## tutu2323

감사합니다.

혹시 가능하다면 문법적으로 설명해주실 수 있으십니까? 관형어 배열 순서와 관련이 있습니까?


----------



## Rance

일부 사람들이란 표현은 써도, 일부 자라는 표현은 상당히 생소한 표현입니다.
개인적으론 처음 들어보는 표현이구요.
따라서 자를 수식하기보단 위치를 바꾸어 앞의 선택받다를 수식하는게 보다 자연스럽게 들립니다.
혹은 “선택받은 일부 사람들”이라 표현하셔도 되리라 생각됩니다.


----------



## tutu2323

의존명사를 명사가 수식해서 어색했던 모양입니다. 아무튼, 답변해주셔서 감사드립니다.


----------



## CharlesLee

*살아가면서 금전 문제에 단 한 번도 부딪히지 않는 것은 일부 선택받은 자들만의 특권이라는 사실을 잘 알고 있다.

'일부' 자리 위치만 변경해도 문장이 깔끔해집니다. Rance님과 저는 일맥상통합니다.*


----------

